# Da bin ich



## fiseloer (3. Aug. 2013)

Liebe Teichfreunde,
ich lese hier schon lange mit und habe mich in dem einen oder anderen Thread schon mal gemeldet. Da ich vor einem größeren Teichumbau stehe, möchte ich jetzt hier gerne mein Vorhaben dokumentieren und hoffe auf viele gute Ratschläge von Euch. Ich bin der Klaus (Rentner, 60 Jahre alt) und lebe in der wunderschönen Gartenstadt Haan (Nähe Düsseldorf). Den vorhandenen Teich habe ich geerbt, das nötige Wissen leider nicht.

Warum will ich umbauen?

Mein Teich fasst etwa 8000 Liter, hat eine Fläche von ca. 16 m² und ist in der Mitte 80cm tief. Mittels Eisfreihalter sind die Fische mehr schlecht als recht über den Winter gekommen wobei auch schon Verluste zu beklagen waren. Mein Bestand setzt sich aus einem Mix von Goldfischen, __ Shubunkin, Sarasa und 5 Koi zusammen. Insgesamt sind es an die 30 Tiere wovon der Größte, ein Koi, etwa 25 cm misst. Keiner der Fische ist älter als 2 Jahre, da der gesamte Altbestand damals vom __ Reiher geholt wurde (Problem ist gelöst). Ich denke der Teich ist zu klein für die Fische, zumal da ja auch noch Wachstumspotenzial besteht. Weiterhin möchte ich mehr Tiefe um im Winter auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.

Was schwebt mir vor? 

Ich möchte auf einen Durchmesser von etwa 6 Meter kommen, leichte Nierenform, 2 Pflanzstufen und eine maximale Tiefe von 1,8 – 2,0 Meter. Damit dürfte ich rund 26 m² Fläche und ein Volumen von etwa 30 m³ erreichen (wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe). 
Die Pflanzzonen möchte ich mit einem kleinen Wall (auf Folie gemauerte Steine) abtrennen und dort etwas Substrat einbringen, wenn so etwas geht.
Ich plane einen BA und einen Skimmer. Die Filterung soll zunächst über einen CS II und 2 Biokammern erfolgen. Später, wenn wieder Geld in der Kasse ist, möchte ich den CS II gegen einen US III austauschen. Ich möchte eine unterirdische Filterkammer bauen, die an einer Seite direkt an den Teich anschließt. 
Es soll wieder ein Folienteich mit EPDM oder PVC werden. Damit man die Falten im Flachwasser nicht so sieht, dachte ich an eine „Tarnung“ mit Ufermatten bis 1 Meter Tiefe. Viele hier im Forum haben ihre Teiche ja von einem Folienschweißer machen lassen, wenn das bezahlbar ist hätte ich keine/wenige Falten und könnte mir die Ufermatten sparen. 
Der Teichrand soll als Betonring ausgeführt werden und etwa 20-25 cm über Bodenniveau liegen. Die Abdeckung des Ringankers dachte ich mir mit Granitplatten oder Holz.

Was ist das Ziel?

Ich möchte keinen reinen Koiteich sondern einen Teich in dem sich alle Arten von Fischen und Amphibien wohlfühlen können. Die Fische sollen im Substrat im Uferbereich und der zweiten Pflanzzone gründeln und sich sonnen können und die dort befindlichen Pflanzen möglichst in Ruhe lassen (Wunschdenken).

Bilder vom alten Teich und eine Skizze meiner Filterplanung hänge ich schon mal an.
Ich bitte Euch um wohlwollende und dennoch kritische Prüfung meines Vorhabens. Seht es mir nach, wenn ich nicht alles sofort verstehe und ich schließe mit einem Zitat aus der Filmreihe Lethal Weapon „ Ich bin zu alt für diesen Scheiß“.

To be continued 
Liebe Grüße 
Klaus
 
[/ATTACH]


----------



## LotP (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Hi,
zur Filterung:
im Endeffekt vollkommend ausreichend. Wenn ich jedoch mir die Arbeit machen würde ne Schwerkraftfilterung zu bauen würde ich 1-2 Sachen ändern. Ich würde anstatt des cs2 ein (200-300€ teuereres) Spaltsieb für Schwerkraft anschaffen/einbauen und die Pumpe als letztes Element anbringen.
Hintergrund ist, dass mit deinem Aufbau der Dreck erst durch die Pumpe geschreddert wird bevor er das Sieb erreicht. Wenn du jedoch Absetzkammer - Schwerkraftsieb - Helix - Helix - Pumpe/Pumpenkammer machst umgehst du dieses Problem.
Wie gesagt, Siebe für Schwerkraft kosten ca. das Doppelte, sollte sich aber bei der Vorabscheidung wirklich lohnen.


----------



## fiseloer (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Hallo Säp,

das cs II kostet 200,- incl. Versand.
Wo bekomme ich für 400-500 eine Schwerkraftversion ?
Gruß Klaus


----------



## LotP (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

jo, stimmt, die meisten kosten 700-800€; dachte bisschen billiger
habe allerdings innerhalb von 2min auch günstigere gefunden, denke mit ein bisschen suchen lassen sich da auch noch weitere auftreiben.


http://www.teichbau-profi.de/208/filtertechnik-6/spaltsiebe-6.html
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schwerkraft-...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item53fc1762f0


----------



## fiseloer (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

OK, mit 499,- wäre ich dabei. Der Andere hat nur ein Kunststoffsieb.

Da ich später jedoch ein US III kaufen möchte (2 x 110 Einlass) nehme ich lieber erst mal das CS II.

Trotzdem danke.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## fiseloer (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin gerade noch bei der Filterplanung.
Würdet Ihr eine UVC einbauen und wenn ja, an welcher Stelle in der Filterkette ?

Vielen Dank vorab.

Gruß Klaus

So soll der Filter zunächst aussehen:
 

Wenn wieder Geld auf dem Konto ist möchte ich auf diese Lösung umrüsten:


----------



## Joerg (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Hallo Klaus,

ich würde eine Tauh UVC in das Absetzbecken machen oder bei Bedarf nach der Pumpe eine einbauen.
Meine liegt aber nun schon länger unbenutzt trocken rum. Wenn du genügend Pflanzen hast, brauchst du nicht zwingend eine.


----------



## fiseloer (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Danke Jörg,

am alten Teich ist eine 24 Watt UVC vor dem Filter. Die läuft schon seit 5 Jahren und die Lampe wurde nie gewechselt. Ich dachte, solange im Kontrollfenster das blaue Licht zu sehen ist wäre die Wirkung noch vorhanden.
Hier im Forum habe ich erst mitbekommen, dass die Lampen nach etwa 6000 Stunden nicht mehr vorhanden ist.

Die UVC war also schon lange im Betrieb aber wirkungslos. Ich habe sie im letzten Jahr abgeschaltet.
Mit Algen hatte ich trotzdem kaum Probleme. Ich denke das liegt, wie Du auch sagst, an den vielen Pflanzen im Teich (überwiegen __ Wasserpest, Wasserhyazinthe und Seerosen).

Nun habe ich hier erfahren, dass es ja nicht nur um Algen geht sondern auch die Keimbelastung des Wassers durch eine UVC reduziert wird. Ist diese Keimbelastung irgendwie messbar?

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Zacky (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Um die Keimbelastung im Wasser durch UVC zu reduzieren, bedarf es nach meiner Kenntnis einem sehr starken UVC-Brenner. Da sind die UVC's die standardmäßig am Teich verbaut werden, deutlich kleiner. Ich weiß das auch nur deswegen, weil bei Bekannten auf dem Grundstück anfangs kein Trinkwasseranschluss vorhanden war und sie mit Grundwasser lebten. Hierzu mussten sie jedoch eine Aufbereitungsanlage installieren, in welcher auch ein starker UVC-Brenner zwischen geschaltet wurde.

Vielleicht stellst Du mal die Frage an deinen örtlichen Wasserversorger: Mit welcher UVC-Leistung die Keimbelastung im Wasser auf Lebensmittelqualität gesenkt werden kann!? Wäre ja generell mal interressant zu wissen, da die Frage nach der Keimdrucksenkung durch UVC immer wieder auftaucht.


----------



## fiseloer (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Hallo Zacky,

mein Wasserversorger versteht mich nicht 

Ich habe eine Tabelle mit den Werten des hiesigen Wassers bekommen. Wieviel UVC man braucht um Teichwasser in Trinkwasser zu verwandeln wussten die auch nicht.

In einem anderen Forum gibt es eine komplizierte Berechnungsmethode um die UV Stärke zu ermitteln. Da muss ich mich erst mal einlesen.

Da meine UVC ja schon lange unwirksam ist, ich bisher keine Probleme mit dem kleinen Teich hatte und Joerg seine auch im Keller liegt, werde ich im neuen Teich erst mal ohne weitermachen.
Ansonsten kann ich mit einer Tauch-UVC im Absetzbecken problemlos nachrüsten.

Danke und Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Zacky (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

das ist ja schade, dass dein Wasserversorger da keine Auskunft geben kann...ich werde mich da auch nochmal hinterklemmen und versuchen hierzu etwas zu ermitteln...


----------



## Zacky (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

...kurzes Update...

Habe mal ermittelt...und erfahren, dass bei einer Keimreduzierung für Trinkwasser durch UV-Strahlunge ein Mindestwert von 400J/m² benötigt werden...was ich noch nicht einwandfrei ermitteln konnte, ist die Bezeichnung *J* ~ die ja für gewöhnlich für "Joule" steht, habe aber auch Bezeichnungen gefunden die auf eine Lichtstärke schließen lassen...es sei mir an dieser Stelle verziehen, wenn ich da nun ein wenig blöd da stehe, aber besser konnte ich das in der kurzen Zeit nicht ermitteln...ich habe auch keinen Schimmer, wie dieser Wert nun zu rechnen ist...

Habe UV-Anlagen zur Keimreduzierung auch im Netz gesichtet, wo z.Bsp. bei einer Durchflussrate von 12.000 l/h die UV-Leuchte eine Leistungsstärke von über 200 W aufzeigt...aber nur in Kombinationen mit weiteren Filtern, wie Aktivkohle, Feinfilter 10µ und so weiter...

Für mich war das fach-chinesisch, aber vielleicht haben wir ja noch richtig wissende User, die uns das mal genauer erklären könnten.


----------



## fiseloer (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Danke Zacky.

Hier noch ein kleines Update.

Es wird keinen Filter 1 und danach Filter 2 geben.

Eine glückliche Fügung beschert mir einen gebrauchten US III.:handkuss  

Damit starte ich dann gleich so:
  

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Zacky (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

...na das ist doch gut...dann geht der Plan ja auf...


----------



## Moonlight (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*



fiseloer schrieb:


> Eine glückliche Fügung beschert mir einen gebrauchten US III



 . . .ich hab in paar wochen meinen trommler . . .

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Na dann ...

Glückwunsch zur glücklichen Fügung Euch beiden ...


----------



## stony25 (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Hallo Klaus,

schaut doch gut aus.
Ich sehe, dass die Rückläufe über Wasserniveau sind.
Zumindest einen Rücklauf würde ich unter Wasserniveau einbauen.
Bezüglich UVC, würde ich in die Absetzkammer oder in den US3 geben.
Aus welchen Material besteht die Absetzkammer?

Grüße, Andi


----------



## fiseloer (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Hallo Andi,

ich habe diese Tonne aus PE oder PP. 
   

Da will ich Durchgänge in DN100/DN110 (was ist eigentlich richtig?) einbauen, Skimmer und BA anschließen und hinten mit 2x 100/110 in den US III.

Wenn ich mich für eine UVC entscheide, kommt die dort als Tauchversion hinein.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## fiseloer (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Hallo da bin ich wieder.

Als Rentner hat man ja den ganzen Tag Zeit um die Planung voran zu treiben.
Mal wieder eine Filterfrage. 
Welches __ Hel-x und wieviel davon sollte ich bei dem von mir geplanten Filteraufbau nehmen? :?

Liebe Grüße aus dem sonnigen Rheinland sendet
Klaus

PS: Dank an Helmut für die Glückwünsche.


----------



## Zacky (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

...bei dem satten Besatz von 30 Fischen egal welcher Art, würde ich mit mind. je 50 l anfangen...nachfüllen kann man immer...ich habe 14er HXF/KLL genommen, weil ich dafür eine passende Medienauflage gefunden habe, wo das Helix nicht durch macht...


----------



## fiseloer (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Danke Zacky.

Neues Update:

so soll mein Teichprofil aussehen:
 

Gibt es dazu von Eurer Seite Anmerkungen oder kann ich das so lassen ?

Liebe Grüße
Klaus


----------



## fiseloer (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Hallo Teichtechniker,

bin noch bei der Filterfeinplanung und überlege jetzt welche Pumpe ich einbauen soll.

Da ich bei meiner Filterkette ja nur vom US III in den ersten Biofilter pumpen muss, habe ich praktisch keine Förderhöhe zu überwinden. Ich komme mit 2x110 aus der Absetzkammer in den US III und die beiden nachfolgenden Biotonnen sind mit 2x110 verbunden. Aus der letzten geht es ebenfalls mit 2x110 zurück in den Teich

Welche sparsame Pumpe würdet Ihr empfehlen?

Vielen Dank und Liebe Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Zacky (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Oase Aquamax Gravity 10000 oder 15000 ~ wenn etwas mehr in der Anschaffung kosten darf...für das bewegte Helix würde ich Dir entsprechend eine Hailea ACO 9730 (Membranlüfter) oder die Resun LP 60 (Membranlüfter) empfehlen...

...bedenke beim Aufstellen der Bio-Tonnen, dass diese ausreichend weit über der Oberfläche stehen...da sie pumpengespeist sind, werden diese ggf. schnell gefüllt, wobei bei mit 2 x 110er Ausgang das wenig Probleme geben sollte...nunr als Anmerkung, damit Du beim Aufbau drauf achtest, ob es schneller steigt als raus läuft...


----------



## Moonlight (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

2x 110er Ausgänge bei den Tonnen reichen nicht, da laufen die Tonnen über
Plane wenigstens 3x 110er oder 2x 120er/160er ein. Damit bist Du auf der sicheren Seite 

Mandy


----------



## fiseloer (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Danke Mandy, danke Zacky,

Könnt Ihr Euch mal einigen   

Zack sagt 2x110 kein Problem.
Mandy sagt 2x110 lässt die Tonne überlaufen.

Soweit ich weiß gehen durch 110er Rohre etwa 15.000L durch, also 30.000 bei zweien.
Wenn ich mit der von Zacky empfohlenen Pumpe 10.000L bzw. 15.000L befördere müssten doch 2x110 völlig reichen.

Denke ich falsch?

Liebe Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Moonlight (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Wir werden uns nie einigen können  Dafür gibt es einfach zu viele verschiedene Meinungen und Ansichten.

Aber ich betreibe das Teil zur Zeit und ich weiß wovon ich rede.
Ich habe 3 Rückläufe ... und das ist gut so.
Deine Rechnung bzgl. der Ausliterung pro Rohr mag evtl. richtig sein ... nur was wenn es doch nicht reicht?
Dann fängste von vorne an.

Es passt mehr Wasser durch ein Rohr wenn es gepumpt, also gepresset wird. Bei Schwerkraft passt viel weniger durch als man denkt.

Wo liegt das Problem einen 3. Rücklauf einzubauen und mittels Zugschieber bei Bedarf zu öffnen oder zu schließen?
Lieber einen Rücklauf zu viel, als einen zu wenig.

Meine Meinung.

Mandy


----------



## fiseloer (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Danke Mandy,

bezieht sich Deine Aussage nur auf die Rückläufe nach der letzten Tonne oder auch auf die Verbindung zwischen den beiden Tonnen?

Danke vorab und liebe Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Moonlight (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Auch zwischen den Tonnen solltest Du 3x 110er Rohre haben (oder 2x 120/160er).

Du darfst nicht vergessen ... wenn das Wasser via Schwerkraft nicht so schnell durch die Rohre fließt, wie Du es reinpresst, dann laufen die Tonnen über 

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Nein, wir werden uns wohl nicht wirklich einig...ich nochmal...da ich ja die Pumpen empfohlen habe, werde ich mich dazu natürlich gerne begründen...

Die 10.000er Gravity Pumpe hat zwar eine recht hohe Durchflussrate bei schlappen 65W, aber quasi keine Förderhöhe, baut also wenig Druck auf und von daher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass die Pumpe das Wasser auf 2 x 110er Rohr verteilt und gemütlich in die Regentonnen schiebt und das Wasser ruhig ausläuft.

Vielleicht meldet sich ja Nicole (Thundergirl) mal zu diesem Thema, denn sie betreibt nach meinem letzten Wissensstand einen US III mit besagter Pumpe und folgenden Filterkammern. Wenn nicht schreibe ich sie mal an und frage...ich will ja niemanden was falsches oder fehlerhaftes empfehlen ~ ist ja sau-peinlich...


----------



## stony25 (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*



fiseloer schrieb:


> Da ich bei meiner Filterkette ja nur vom US III in den ersten Biofilter pumpen muss, habe ich praktisch keine Förderhöhe zu überwinden.
> Welche sparsame Pumpe würdet Ihr empfehlen?
> Vielen Dank und Liebe Grüße
> Klaus
> ...



Hallo Klaus,

du hast sehr wohl Förderhöhe zu überwinden.
Hab`s jetzt nicht nachgemessen, ich schätze mal 70 bis 90cm (je nach Trennwandstellung Us3).



Moonlight schrieb:


> Auch zwischen den Tonnen solltest Du 3x 110er Rohre haben (oder 2x 120/160er).
> 
> Du darfst nicht vergessen ... wenn das Wasser via Schwerkraft nicht so schnell durch die Rohre fließt, wie Du es reinpresst, dann laufen die Tonnen über
> 
> Mandy



Hallo Mandy,

wenn bei dir die Biotonnen bei 2 x 110 er Verrohrung überlaufen, dann hat sich im System ein kleiner Fehler eingeschlichen.
Mit meinem modifizierten US3 fördere ich knappe 30000l/h (wirkliche) durch die Biotonnen (2x110 Verrohrung).

Lg.Andi


----------



## fiseloer (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Hallo Mandy, Andi und Zacky,

@Mandy 
Du hast recht, ein Rohr mehr oder weniger macht den Kohl nicht fett.

@Zacky 
Danke dass Du dranbleibst, Informationen aus erster Hand wären gut.

@Andi 
Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Ich gehe doch unten aus dem USIII raus und über die Pumpe unten in meine erste Tonne. Was hat das dann mit der Trennwand des USIII zu tun?
Wenn die Pumpe vor dem USIII wäre könnte ich es nachvollziehen. 

Du hast mir aber einen Denkanstoß gegeben. Was ist mit der Höhe der Biotonne? Wenn ich von der Pumpe kommend am unteren Rand der Tonne reingehe muss das Wasser ja bis zum Auslauf (Übergang zur 2. Tonne) hochgedrückt werden, das wären dann rund 80 cm.

Wenn ich mir die Pumpenkennlinien der von Zacky genannten Pumpen anschaue dann bringt die 
10000er = 6000L
15000er = 10000L
20000er = 13000L
jeweils bei 80 cm Förderhöhe.

Ich müsste also die 20000er nehmen um mein Teichvolumen in gut 2 Stunden einmal durch die Filterkette zu bringen.

Ist das so richtig oder habe ich einen Denk-/Rechenfehler drin:?

Liebe Grüße
Klaus


----------



## stony25 (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*



fiseloer schrieb:


> Hallo Mandy, Andi und Zacky,
> 
> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Ich gehe doch unten aus dem USIII raus und über die Pumpe unten in meine erste Tonne. Was hat das dann mit der Trennwand des USIII zu tun?
> Wenn die Pumpe vor dem USIII wäre könnte ich es nachvollziehen.



Weil in der zweiten Kammer US3, der Wasserstand auch variiert, je nachdem wie viel Wasser vom Teich reinkommt in Verbindung was deine Pumpe wegfördert.
Trennwand US3 hoch = weniger Förderhöhe, Trennwand US3 ganz unten mehr Förderhöhe.


fiseloer schrieb:


> Du hast mir aber einen Denkanstoß gegeben. Was ist mit der Höhe der Biotonne? Wenn ich von der Pumpe kommend am unteren Rand der Tonne reingehe muss das Wasser ja bis zum Auslauf (Übergang zur 2. Tonne) hochgedrückt werden, das wären dann rund 80 cm.


So ist es.


fiseloer schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Pumpenkennlinien der von Zacky genannten Pumpen anschaue dann bringt die
> 10000er = 6000L
> 15000er = 10000L
> 20000er = 13000L
> ...



Bezüglich Pumpe, du hast  2 Ba und einen Skimmer eingeplant. Hier würde ich eine Pumpenleistung von netto min. 13000l nehmen um vereinzelt die Rohre (Ba`s, Skimmer) vernünftig durchspülen zu können.
Wobei meine Meinung ist;  man sollte eine Pumpe so auswählen, dass zumindest  ein Ba in Verbindung  Skimmer richtig funktioniert.
Dann wären wir bei ca. netto 20000l.

Grüße, Andi


----------



## Thundergirl (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Hallo...

ich betreibe den US III mit der Oase Aquamax Gravity 20.000 in Halbschwerkraft ähnlich wie es Klaus vor hat.

Ich gehe vom Teich aus über 2 Bodenabläufe (110er Rohre) gebündelt zu einem Eingang in den US III. Der 2. Eingang wird vom Skimmer aus betrieben. Nach dem US III steht die Pumpe, die das Wasser bei mir durch einen 2" Schlauch in die Tonne pumpt. Aus der Tonne läuft es über 1x 110er Rohr in den Pflanzenfilter. Bisher hatte ich mit diesem einen Auslauf überhaupt keine Probleme. Kein Überlaufen der Tonne.

@Klaus: Was mich an deinem Aufbau etwas stört ist die Absetzkammer vor dem US III. Was willst du damit erreichen? Der US III soll dir doch die Schmutzteilchen rausholen. In der Absetzkammer gammeln sie nur weiter vor sich hin. Gehe vom Teich direkt in der Siebfilter. Du musst die einzelnen Ausläufe vom Teich sowieso mit einem Zugschieber regeln, sonst würgt dir der kürzeste Ausgang den Rest ab. Ich würde die Absetzkammer dann eher noch dahinter setzen und diese mit Filtermatten füllen, weil durch das Sieb geht noch genügend Dreck durch, der dir das __ Hel-X zusetzt.


----------



## fiseloer (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Hallo Nicole,

danke dass Du Dich zum Filterthema gemeldet hast.

Die Absetzkammer möchte ich auf jeden Fall zu Beginn der Filterkette einbauen.
Dort gehe ich mit 3x110 (2xBA, 1xSkimmer) rein. Natürlich mit Zugschiebern.

So kann ich kontrollieren, ob da irgendetwas Lebendiges (außer Algen) mitgeschwemmt wurde. Wenn ein kleiner Fisch/Molch/__ Quappe etc. erst mal im USIII landet ist es vielleicht zu spät. Die Kammer bekommt einen Ablauf um den Dreck zeitnah abzulassen. 

@ Mandy, Andi
Ich werde wie geplant mit 2x110 weiterbauen. Wenn das schiefgeht hat Mandy recht gehabt und die dritte Leitung wird sofort nachgerüstet.

@ Alle
Ich habe mich mal intensiver mit dem Pumpenthema beschäftigt und bin dabei auf diese 
Jebao Energiespar SUPERECO Teichpumpe Süß- Salzwasser 20.000l/h 200W CM-20000
gestoßen. Im Vergleich zur Oase könnte ich mir davon ja fast 5 Stück kaufen.

Das ich damit natürlich auf Qualität verzichte ist mir klar. Trotzdem die Frage an Euch:
Ist das totaler Schrott ? Lohnt sich ein Versuch, Was meint Ihr ?

Liebe Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Olli.P (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Hi,

wenn ich von dieser Skizze/Zeichnung ausgehe, wo ist da eine Förderhöhe,wenn ich beim Wasserstand Teich von der gestrichelten Linie ausgehe.................. 

Auch hier gilt doch erst mal das Prinzip der kommunizierenden Röhren. Daher sollten die Tonnen, ob die Pumpe angeschaltet ist, oder nicht von alleine voll laufen. 

Nun noch ein paar Worte zur Aquamax Gravity:

Ich selbst betreibe 2 x die 15.000er am Teich. eine seit 2006 und die zweite seit 2008. Bei der ist grad die Garantie abgelaufen............. 

Die laufen bislang problemlos. Allerdings musste ich bei der von 2006 vor zwei Monaten den Rotor komplett tauschen. Nach 7 Jahren völlig normal, da laut Oase diese eigentlich "nur" 5 Jahre halten sollen. Das kommt daher weil der Dauermagnet noch mit Kunststoff ummantelt ist, welcher sich mit den Jahren auflöst. Hier entsteht dann eine Unwucht die die Pumpe bemerkt und dann abschaltet................. 
Kostenpunkt für den Rotor komplett um 80,- € .

Zum Stromverbrauch:
Meine 15.000er ziehen effektiv um 77 Watt, über einige Tage gemessen.

Als Händler kann ich diesen empfehlen.
Die 10.000er
Die 15.000er das ist bislang der günstigste den ich gefunden habe.


----------



## fiseloer (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Danke Olli,

Du hast natürlich recht, wenn die Pumpe aus ist läuft das ganze System voll incl. dem USIII.

Wenn die Pumpe an ist, zieht sie ja das Wasser aus dem USIII und muss es dann in den Biofilter pumpen. Da die Tonne 80cm hoch ist dachte ich dies wäre die Förderhöhe.

Über die Vorteile der Oase gravity bin ich mir im Klaren, der Preis spielt jedoch auch eine Rolle.

Kannst Du etwas zu der von mir genannten Jebao sagen?

Liebe Grüße
Klaus


----------



## fiseloer (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

inzwischen habe ich mir einige Teichanlagen angeschaut und viele Anregungen bekommen.

Mein Zeitplan sieht jetzt so aus, dass ich im September damit beginne, die Pflanzen rund um den alten Teich auszugraben, umzusetzen bzw. in Töpfen zu überwintern.
Dann soll der neue Teichrand betoniert und die Filterkammer gebaut werden. Die Tonnen für den neuen Filter werde ich schon mal komplett verrohren und in der Filterkammer aufbauen.

Sobald der Winter vorbei ist ziehen die Fische um. Dann heißt es schaufeln bis die Schüppe bricht. 

Für den Filterbau brauche ich nochmal Eure Hilfe. Die Zuleitungen von BA und Skimmer will ich mit KG Rohr machen. Welche Rohre soll ich dann für die weiterführenden Leitungen zwischen den Tonnen und dem US III nehmen, auch KG oder andere?

Zusammenfassend noch mal den aktuellen Stand der Dinge:

 
 
 

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Liebe Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Olli.P (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Hi,

da ich mich mit dem USIII nicht aus kenne, warum muss die Pumpe bei einem Schwerkraftfilter überhaupt vor den Kammern platziert sein. Kann man die dann nicht bei entsprechender Verrohrung auch ans Ende vom Filter setzen? 
Um das mal nur so in den Raum zu werfen................ 


Zu der Verrohrung:

So lange das KG nicht der UV Strahlung ausgesetzt ist kannst das Verwenden. Ansonsten kannst auch, so lange du nicht kleben musst mit HT weiter machen, so lange da kein Druck drauf kommt............


----------



## Zacky (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Das Problem beim US III ist eigentlich nur, dass er zum Einen ausschließlich einen 63er Ausgang hat und zum Anderen, dass die Pumpe dadurch das Wasser raus saugen muss, damit der Schmutz nicht im Wasser auf dem Sieb liegt, auch hat der US III eine Schwimmerplatte, welche das Wasser über das Sieb laufen lässt. Saugst Du nicht an (evtl. Pumpenausfall), so glaube ich, geht der Schwimmer hoch und macht zu.

Ich habe zwar auch nicht so ein schickes Teil, meine aber, dass so immer bei Anderen gesehen und verstanden zu haben!?


----------



## Moonlight (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Zacky,

Deine ausführungen sind völlig korrekt 

Mandy


----------



## fiseloer (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Danke Mandy, Olli und Zacky.

Also KG ist nicht UV beständig und HT lässt sich nicht kleben 

Gibt es auch Rohre die sich kleben lassen und UV abkönnen 

Ich muss ja zumindest beim Anschluss an die Flansche kleben und wenn ich die Filterkammer öffne kommt halt Licht an die Rohre.

Liebe Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Zacky (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

...da gehen meiner Meinung nach nur die PVC-Druck-Rohre...also die ganz normalen aus dem Teichbaubedarf...wie ist es mit KG 2000 (grüne KG-Rohre)?...mal das WorldWideWeb fragen... das vielleicht!? ich hab keine Ahnung...

...aber die Rohre zerfallen ja nicht bei ein wenig UV-Strahlung, die halten schon eine Zeit lang...


----------



## fiseloer (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Hallo Zacky,

KG 2000 ist zwar UV beständig, lässt sich aber nicht kleben.

Ich glaube dein Tipp mit dem PVC Druckrohr ist der Richtige.

Danke und Gruß
Klaus


----------



## stony25 (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*



fiseloer schrieb:


> Danke Mandy, Olli und Zacky.
> 
> Ich muss ja zumindest beim Anschluss an die Flansche kleben und wenn ich die Filterkammer öffne kommt halt Licht an die Rohre.
> 
> ...



Hallo Klaus,

dass wenige Licht ist zu vernachlässigen.
Man kann ohne bedenken KG Rohre verwenden.


Grüße, Andi


----------



## Moonlight (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Hey Klaus,

also ich würde auch KG nehmen. Kannst die Rohrstücke ja noch mit Dämmung umwickeln, dann kommt da auch kein UV-Licht ran.
Ansonsten bleibt wirklich nur das PVC-Rohr. Das kannste mit Tangit einkleben.

Mandy


----------



## fiseloer (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Da bin ich*

Dank an Mandy und Andi,

hab heute jede Menge KG Rohr eingekauft.

@Mandy
Das mit dem Umwickeln hätte mir auch selbst einfallen können, geht auch streichen ?

Gruß
Klaus


----------

